# * and Gatorz Sunglasses



## shenacfpiy (May 16, 2013)

We've pitched the newcomer against an original MX5 the car that started the ball rolling with its involving dynamics, value and desirable looks. The new version is faster, more refined, better equipped and safer, but does it still have the fun factor that made the first model such a hit?The Legend lives on.
The latest model easily lives up to the legend. Its subtle facelift gives the eyecatching looks a welcome refresh, while mechanical tweaks help reduce fuel consumption and CO2 emissions.
Mazda MX5 MkIII
That's because it is officially the world's bestselling sports car, with more than 850,000 having been built since production started in 1989. An innovative hardtop joined the lineup in 2006 and today, the third generation of the compact twoseater is as popular as ever.
These changes haven't affected the way in which the Mazda drives. With a balanced chassis, plenty of feedback and lots of grip, the MX5 provides an unrivalled driving experience.
Open a copy of the Guinness Book of World Records and you'll see the Mazda MX5 roadster, also known as the Miata and Eunos, has its own entry.
﻿5 old vs new
Mazda MX5 MkI
But bosses at the Japanese firm aren't resting on their laurels, and the MX5 has been given a midlife refresh. Visual and mechanical updates bring the promise of sharper looks, lower emissions and greater refinement. However, the roadster is so successful that the competition has been virtually eliminated. Does it need these improvements to stay ahead of the game?
Purists will prefer the fabricroofed version, but the folding hardtop is a better choice as an allweather sports car. After two decades of development, the little Mazda twoseater is still the best in the business.
By launching its MX5 Roadster in 1989, Mazda singlehandedly revived the affordable topless twoseater market, providing buyers on a budget with a winning blend of pretty styling, driving fun and openair thrills.
A minor makeover suffices, because there is little wrong with the outgoing model. The folding hardtop is handy, while the entertaining chassis will never fail to put a grin on your face.
After 20 years, the original MX5 has lost none of its magic. It looks great, is engaging to drive and has a decent turn of speed. Even without the impressive safety features and refinement of the new car, it's huge fun.


----------

